# Music Stand



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

This is my first project posted on Router forums. Hope you like it. I've done several of these for other people, but this one is special, its for me. I just finished all my orders from the last craft show, so, now a little "me" time. The top was carved on my CNC router. The spiral, tapered leg done on my Router Crafter. All Cherry, except for the disc in the top, which is Purple Heart. The top can be raised 7 inches, and tilted into 3 different positions. Still needs clear coating, and 3 custom knobs for the tilt\height adjustments, but that'll come tomorrow.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Keith very well designed and executed , nicely done looks great love the Purple Heart wood center


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with the others, very nice.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Great work. Musicians make talented people. I gather you play the dulcimer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Steve, actually I'm learning. I've always loved the look of the Dulcimer, and wanted one hanging on my wall as a decoration. Most are pretty expensive, so I thought about making one. Then I figured, with a wall hanger, it would be nice if I could play, at least a little. And, if that doesn't pan out, at least I'll have my wall hanger. :laugh:


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful Keith


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a great blend of functionality, craftsmanship, and good looks.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Keith Hodges said:


> Steve, actually I'm learning. I've always loved the look of the Dulcimer, and wanted one hanging on my wall as a decoration. Most are pretty expensive, so I thought about making one. Then I figured, with a wall hanger, it would be nice if I could play, at least a little. And, if that doesn't pan out, at least I'll have my wall hanger. :laugh:


Keith
Im sure you do well. Did you actually make one or still thinking?


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Keith, your stand is so nice that if I had one I would HAVE TO learn to play the violin, or even better, some more eccentric violin-cousin, like "viola de gamba" or whatever !!!

And, I notice in the encircled logo, the figure of a mountain dulcimer? yes? and I just noticed that you mention they are quite expensive! Well, I have never been in Appalachian dulcimer country, but about 30 years ago I came across one in the UK, in a jumble sale, and as it had no strings, I figured it was some college student's project for a medieval instrument, it was only 1 pound, so I bought it ! Many years later, through the internet I found out what it is, and even found out that there is a famous appalachin dulcimer maker called "Homer", and thought, what a nice name for the maker of a bards' instrument !!!

Best wishes - and congratulations


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That is a very spectacular wood project! The design, wood finishing, pattern are very well thought out. You carried it out nicely. Good job.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the clear photos. I now know how to make mine with the wood rescued from our church renovations!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Keith, that is absolutely stunning, man. I wish I woulda had one of those when I played violin!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Keith Hodges said:


> This is my first project posted on Router forums. Hope you like it. I've done several of these for other people, but this one is special,* its for me*. I just finished all my orders from the last craft show, so, now a little "me" time. The top was carved on my CNC router. The spiral, tapered leg done on my Router Crafter. All Cherry, except for the disc in the top, which is Purple Heart. The top can be raised 7 inches, and tilted into 3 different positions. Still needs clear coating, and 3 custom knobs for the tilt\height adjustments, but that'll come tomorrow.


You have selected the best project for your first picture post. It´s special for you and also for us.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. This is the third music stand I've made. The first using my scroll saw. About a weeks worth of cutting. Fun, but time consuming. This one and my last one using the same methods, CNC and router lathe. The top only took about two hours instead of a weeks worth of scroll saw work. I bought a Dulcimer on eBay to learn to play. Starting to actually make a few songs recognizable. I also bought a set of plans, some nice Walnut and Birdseye Maple, and as soon as I get caught up, plan to start building one. Even if my music career doesn't pan out, it still makes a nice addition to the living room décor.


----------

